# حصريا اله حاسبه تقوم ب 250 وظيفه تستحق التحميل لا تفوتك



## حورية19 (20 فبراير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اقدم لكم اله حاسبه اسطوريه بمعنى الكلمه تقوم ب250 وظيفه






للتحميل من هنا

Download​


----------



## حورية19 (20 فبراير 2011)

*في انتظار الردود*


----------



## حورية19 (21 فبراير 2011)

*في انتظار الردود*​


----------



## كرم الحمداني (21 فبراير 2011)

thankxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## حورية19 (22 فبراير 2011)

*العفوووووووووووووو*


----------



## حورية19 (23 فبراير 2011)

*في انتظار الردود*


----------



## حورية19 (23 فبراير 2011)

*في انتظار الردود*


----------



## حورية19 (24 فبراير 2011)

في انتظار الردود


----------



## Fahed Hamzeh (24 فبراير 2011)

اتمنى لك التوفيق
وارجو ياباشمهندسة اعادة التحميل على رابط اخر
تحياتي


----------



## حورية19 (24 فبراير 2011)

*العفوووووووووووووو*


----------



## Brave Heart (24 فبراير 2011)

ممكن نتعرف على اهم العمليات التي تقوم بها الحاسبة


----------



## حورية19 (25 فبراير 2011)

essaye la


----------



## حورية19 (25 فبراير 2011)

*في انتظار الردود*


----------



## حورية19 (26 فبراير 2011)

*في انتظار الردود*​


----------



## علاء الزهره (26 فبراير 2011)

يابشمهندسين عايزكم تساعدونى عندى مشروع عن المجنزرات


----------



## حورية19 (26 فبراير 2011)

good like


----------



## محمد شريف احمد (27 فبراير 2011)

حورية19 قال:


> في انتظار الردود


 للأسف الرابط لا يفتح ولا يحمل يرجى تحميله على رابط ىخر


----------



## حورية19 (27 فبراير 2011)

ok


----------



## حورية19 (28 فبراير 2011)

في انتظار الردود


----------



## حورية19 (1 مارس 2011)

*في انتظار الردود*


----------



## حورية19 (1 مارس 2011)

*في انتظار الردود*


----------



## حورية19 (2 مارس 2011)

*في انتظار الردود*


----------



## حورية19 (3 مارس 2011)

*في انتظار الردود*​


----------



## حورية19 (4 مارس 2011)

*في انتظار الردود​*​


----------



## حورية19 (4 مارس 2011)

*في انتظار الردود*​


----------



## ابوخليل-ابراهيم (4 مارس 2011)

لم يتم التحميل


----------



## حورية19 (6 مارس 2011)

click in here


----------



## حورية19 (7 مارس 2011)

*في انتظار الردود*


----------



## حورية19 (8 مارس 2011)

*في انتظار الردود*


----------



## حورية19 (9 مارس 2011)

*في انتظار الردود*​


----------



## حورية19 (10 مارس 2011)

*في انتظار الردود*


----------



## محمد شريف احمد (10 مارس 2011)

حورية19 قال:


> *في انتظار الردود*


 لايمكن التعليق والتقييم والرد لعدم التمكن من الاطلاع لأن الرابط لايفتح المطلوب تغيير رابط التحميل وشكرا


----------



## أنيس عبد المنعم (12 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك 
الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## أنيس عبد المنعم (12 مارس 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## aljurayed (12 مارس 2011)

يعطيك العفية أختي حورية
لكن ماكتبتي طريقة استخداماتها الـ250طريقة
اذا عندك خلفية
وشكرا


----------



## وحيد الرحمن (12 مارس 2011)

الرابط لا يفتح


----------



## حورية19 (21 مارس 2011)

click in here


----------



## amr_zezo (21 مارس 2011)

شكلها بصراحه جاااااامده جدااااااااا


----------



## حورية19 (22 مارس 2011)

شكرااا على المرور


----------



## elkomy2010 (23 مارس 2011)

الله ينور عليكم بجد


----------



## حورية19 (25 مارس 2011)

العفووووووووووووووووو


----------



## hikal007 (25 مارس 2011)

برجاء الرفع مره اخرى على موقع اخر


----------



## حورية19 (26 مارس 2011)

ok


----------



## حورية19 (28 مارس 2011)

*في انتظار الردود*​


----------



## م انس بصبوص (28 مارس 2011)

مشكووورة


----------



## حورية19 (28 مارس 2011)

العفو


----------



## almuhandsonline (29 مارس 2011)

جاري التحميل 
وشكرا لكم مقدما


----------



## almuhandsonline (29 مارس 2011)

اخي الكريم بعد لم اعرف كيف يتم التحميل 
الرجاء التوضيح او رفعها على غير موقع


----------



## حورية19 (30 مارس 2011)

click in here to download


----------



## حورية19 (17 أبريل 2011)

*الردود من فضلكم*


----------



## عمراياد (17 أبريل 2011)

ارجو تحميل الحاسبة على موقع 
www.4shared.com

في انتظارك


----------



## حورية19 (18 أبريل 2011)

ok thnaks


----------



## bakeer-iron-man (18 أبريل 2011)




----------



## حورية19 (19 أبريل 2011)

العفو


----------



## حورية19 (23 أبريل 2011)

*الردود من فضلكم*


----------



## أحمد السماوي (23 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم...
اختي اذا كنت تريدين رأينا في الحاسبة في طلب الردود فهي جيدة ولكن يوجد احسن منها وشكرا لجهودك ...أما اذا كان طلب الردود في تقديم الشكر ..فأعتقد أنك ارفع منزلتا ًمن ذلك بكثير ..وظني انكي تطلبين رأينا في الحاسبة ...وهي جيدة بالعموم ....تقبلي تحياتي وبالغ أحترامي ...


----------



## حسام الحسني (6 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسام الحسني (6 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## mohamed12354 (6 مايو 2011)

:20:


أحمد السماوي قال:


> السلام عليكم...
> اختي اذا كنت تريدين رأينا في الحاسبة في طلب الردود فهي جيدة ولكن يوجد احسن منها وشكرا لجهودك ...أما اذا كان طلب الردود في تقديم الشكر ..فأعتقد أنك ارفع منزلتا ًمن ذلك بكثير ..وظني انكي تطلبين رأينا في الحاسبة ...وهي جيدة بالعموم ....تقبلي تحياتي وبالغ أحترامي ...


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (9 مايو 2011)

شكراا جزيلا


----------

